# Looking for a sequencer that highlights mistakes in part-writing



## StvC (Mar 31, 2022)

Does such a beast exist? I'm working on Bach chorales again to sharpen my chops and would love a digital assistant to highlight parallels and such. Exporting to midi would be a plus.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 1, 2022)

StvC said:


> Does such a beast exist? I'm working on Bach chorales again to sharpen my chops and would love a digital assistant to highlight parallels and such. Exporting to midi would be a plus.


There is a plugin for MuseScore that checks for parallel fifths and octaves






Check for parallel fifths and octaves


A plugin for MuseScore 2 and 3 that marks consecutive fifths and octaves and ascending hidden fifths and octaves. It also supports more than one voice per…




musescore.org


----------



## StvC (Apr 2, 2022)

Thanks. It never occurred to me that I might already have the program.

A quick browse of their plugins shows a couple of interesting SATB-style checkers. I'm going to have some fun with this.


----------



## VSTHero (Apr 20, 2022)

I haven't tried any of these but there's Art Infuser Counterpoint from artinfuser.com/counterpoint which is a cloud app that analyzes counterpoint and also software called Counterpointer from ars-nova.com.


----------



## pinki (Apr 25, 2022)

Also Harmony Builder:


HarmonyBuilder (Professional) - Smart music composition software that helps build perfectly harmonized melodies and chord progressions


----------

